# Flemish Giants



## SarahFair (Apr 6, 2010)

I  bought these for my "kids" for easter (and by kids I mean me :lol. 
Back in 2008 I went to buy a chicken from a lady. She has a koi farm and was showing me around She showed me her rabbits, they were HUGE and I fell in love instantly. Her "daddy" rabbit was trained by a professional magician to count cards and do various other tricks. Hes traveled all over and has done shows in las vegas and on cruise ships. 
Well ever since I saw these rabbits I knew I just had to have one. So over the next year I doddled here and there gathering information on them.
Well a little over a month ago my dad and I started on a hutch for the kids for easter (we just said easter since 1. it could be a gift and 2. it would give him plenty of time to work on it). I had not seen many ads for flemish giants (unless I wanted to drive across the state) or if I wanted to pay $50 for a flemish cross I was just going to settle on a $10 rabbit. Well one day on craigslist I entered flemish giants on the search engine and there was the lady I got the cochin from!

So saturday monring my dad and SO brought the hutch (I typed coop cause Im so use to chicken coops :lol and that afternoon we went and got our babies.
All her rabbits are registered so I will be wanting to reg. these (anyone know how? She told me I had to take them somewhere but I cant locate anyone..).

I got a 9 week old girl and a 4 month old boy. Im not sure if the colors are light grey or steel grey.. I forgot what she told me


Here is the 9 week old female:









Here is the 4 month old male @10lbs:


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Apr 6, 2010)

That's big Wabbit!  Your son looks tickled over the new pet too!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh my..................that is TOO COOL!!!!!!! How much do they eat???? And how much did they cost?


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 6, 2010)

I have some friends that have 3 in the house and they are litter trained like a danged cat ....

they sure are purty , and big ...


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 6, 2010)

They eat a little more than your normal rabbit. Im going to grow them a side garden in the garden this year to help with that..
These come from registered rabbits so the female cost me $50 and the male would have cost me $75 but has a little cut in his ear so I paid $50 for him.

These will be a breedable pair though so I didnt mind pay that.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Apr 6, 2010)

I looked on craigslist here and found some in Jacksonville for $17.50........so they must be NOT be registered. 

Keep us update on their growth, that would be interesting to see!!! Good luck with them, they're beautiful!!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 6, 2010)

$17.50?! 
Id doubt they are pure.. But maybe they are an "after easter special" 
Mixed breed rabbits go for $20 in a pet store/feed store


----------



## SFStephens (Apr 6, 2010)

Man, what a rabbit! Don't think I've seen one of those before. If I was hunting it, I'd bring the deer rifle.


----------



## 67chevyjr (May 25, 2010)

I use to show rabbits. I had registered rabbits that went from $50-1000.  Did you get pedigree's on these?


----------



## SarahFair (May 25, 2010)

67chevyjr said:


> I use to show rabbits. I had registered rabbits that went from $50-1000.  Did you get pedigree's on these?


I am trying! Im VERY irritated with the lady. 
When I bought them she said shed stick them in the mail in the next couple days. That was almost 2 months ago! I have emailed her my address 2 or 3 times and Im about to send her another. 

Do you know of a registrar? I emailed the two listed for Ga but never got a reply


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2010)

my father raised these giants when he was a kid in Holland.  Back then, food was scarce and with WWII going on and Germany occupying the Netherlands, you looked for any and all food sources.   Rabbits were easy to raise and tasty too!


----------



## luv2drum (May 25, 2010)

GOOD GOLLY  Slap a saddle on that thing and the youngin could ride it like a horse


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 25, 2010)

luv2drum said:


> GOOD GOLLY  Slap a saddle on that thing and the youngin could ride it like a horse



 We had one when I was a kid, ( we raised rabbits) If I remember right ours was white.


----------



## Mackey (May 25, 2010)

Sarah, 
Are you going to eat them wabbits??? Looks like more than a meal there.


----------



## 67chevyjr (May 26, 2010)

The rabbit has to have a pedigree and a tattoo in its ear before it can be registered. There is no sense in registering unless you plan on showing.


----------



## SarahFair (May 26, 2010)

I would like to show them or have my sons show them or their kits.


...and no... we will not be eating these.


----------



## 67chevyjr (May 26, 2010)

There are a couple shows a year in monroe if i remember correctly.


----------



## K9SAR (May 26, 2010)

The thing with Flemish Giants is they keep growing....and growing.....and growing........


----------



## SarahFair (May 26, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> The thing with Flemish Giants is they keep growing....and growing.....and growing........



That is OK by me


----------



## luv2drum (May 27, 2010)

I saw something on the tv the other week about the worlds largest pet rabbitt.  I think it was one of those and it weighed something like 40 or 50 pounds.


----------

